# Inhaltsverzeichnis aufbauen in SQL-Skript



## Mokkochristo (2. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

ich benutzt das MS SQL Server Management Studio und basteln zur Zeit an einem langem SQL-Skript,um diese Befehle für Präsentationszwecke nacheinander aufzurufen und zu erklären.

Meine Frage ist, gibt es für das Programm irgendeine Funktion (Taggen, etc.), die mir vll aus den Kommentaren ein Inhaltsverzeichnis für eine Verlinkung zu dem jeweiligen Kommentar führen? Es soll also eine Art "Anker" entstehen, wenn ich schnell zu einem vorherigen Beispiel switchen möchte.

Danke!


----------

